# Suggestions for worming after Kidding



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a few does ready to go and was wondering what types of wormers people use after kidding and when. I didn't deworm last year and I had an issue in the summer with worms. I am not sure if this was due to me not deworming after kidding or the ridiculously wet season we had.
I have Ivomec, Ivomec plus and safeguard. I also am able to do my own fecals... Once I move the girls into the kidding stall I plan to run fecals before they kid and then again after. 
They are due in about 10 days. If they have a high count now (which they better not, haha) should I deworm now and then again after kidding or just wait until after kidding? They both look pretty good.
I also have some girls due in a few months. Everyone was given thier last dose of Ivomec in the beginning of November and their fecals came back negative.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not setup to do fecals yet -- so my routine is worming 1 month before kidding and then a few days afterwards.

I use Ivoermec plus.

Hope those fecals turn up blank.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would run your own now and if needed dose with plain Ivermectin not the Plus if the worms they have are affected by it. Then refecal after kidding AND about 10 and or 21 days after kidding. If the kidding stresses them enough to have a worm issue it can take a while to see the eggs.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoo-hoo! I ran my fecals and one came up negative and the other only had two eggs on the slide...that's negative enough for me!
Thanks for the input! I'll retest after kidding and go from there!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice! Great that you checked!! Not using the wormer when it is not needed will help save it for when it is. Help prevent the worms from building resistance and just overall better to not fill a goat especially a bred doe with a drug she does not need. 
:thumbup: Good call!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Very nice! Great that you checked!! Not using the wormer when it is not needed will help save it for when it is. Help prevent the worms from building resistance and just overall better to not fill a goat especially a bred doe with a drug she does not need.
> :thumbup: Good call!


Agreed! One more thing I don't need to deal with before kidding...I might as well do fecals on everyone else while I'm at it...Thanks again


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Good idea, I'll have to remember to have fecals done on my does a week or two prior to kidding so I'll know if they have worms and if so what kind. What's the best timing to worm? Like day of kidding and then X days later?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish I could do my own fecals, one day I plan to try and get everything and learn to do them. 

We typically just use a horse paste like Equimax, it's a good wormer and covers a lot of bases w/different worms.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ivomec not the plus, one month prior to kidding. 1cc per 33 lbs


----------

